# Lightake Trustable?



## linkin182 (Jan 21, 2011)

hey guys, i know that lightake is the most cheapest cube site but not sure if its the most reliable... ive seen reviews where people ordered a shengen Fii DIY and it was fake and the cube was very flimsy. I also seen that an alpha V cube is for $5 and theres another that says alpha V and has has the same desctiption except for a 1 gram difference and a 1 mm size difference except the price is $10..:confused:

well, ive heard manygood reviews about the site and a few bad. so i wanna know if this cube is trustable and if there are anyone who ordered from the shop andgot bad cubes like the Sheng En Fii. 

and does the shipping take like 2 weeks? according to the reviews it does but on the website it says within 3 - 7 calendar days (assuming its business days)
THX


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 21, 2011)

The $5 Alpha V is actually just a mini Type A. My F-II came fine, but of course with the usual crap stickers. I think the 3-7 business days assume that you live in China. I live in Malaysia, and it usually takes around 2 weeks.


----------



## linkin182 (Jan 21, 2011)

okay thanks!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

The $5 A-V you saw is the A-Vf, a later model. It's different from the A-V. Also there is a clone F-II that many people have mistakenly thought to be F-II. Just know that the F-II comes assembled and if it's disassembled in the picture, it's not an F-II.

Lightake is fine  They mess up orders once in a while but you can always contact them


----------



## zenzzzz (Jan 21, 2011)

Some cheap like Lingyun .

Some expensive like Dayanmf8 .

but the Lingyun is nice , I use it from Lightake. butno card


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 21, 2011)

I absoulutely love Lightake. Great prices, and free shipping. The worst experience I've ever had with them is my last order, about $45, I got one of the Ghosthand II, which I order two of, and four of the mini DianSheng 3x3, which I ordered three of. Not only that, but the shipping took two months. The package came exactly two months after ordering. But hey, it's free, so I didn't care. And the cube mishap I didn't bother with because I didn't really mind, and I still got the cubes I wanted.


----------



## theace (Jan 21, 2011)

I trust Lightake completely. I ALWAYS shop there, be it for cubes or other random stuff. You can check out my YT channel. There's a $300 order I made once and it came in quite quick.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 21, 2011)

Lightake=


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jan 21, 2011)

When it comes to buying cube's. I trust lightake completely. But when it comes to other items, Not so much since they sent me a non working item and won't send me a replacement.


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I dunno... My first order was 2 cubes and they came in 1 month exactly, in perfect condition
My second order was 16 cubes. I ordered them 2 months ago and they still haven't come. I'm starting to wonder if I'll ever get them...


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 21, 2011)

I used to buy lightake all the time, but recently I'm starting to use stores that are in my same country. The difference in cost usually isn't TOO much, and I think it can be worth it to get your cubes in a couple of days as opposed to weeks or months. Lightake never messed up any of my orders though.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 21, 2011)

I made a order of 6 cubes and it was ok but i heard from friends the quantity wasnt good or that the cubes arrived really late. My friend is waiting already 2 months for his cubes but lightake says due to christmas and new year all orders are delayed. I think lightake is trustable but if you want to have your cubes fast i would use lightake


----------



## Cubing321 (Jan 21, 2011)

*The only downside is the long shipping*


----------



## choza244 (Jan 21, 2011)

I always buy at lightake, you can trust them, but just don't buy on christmas, or pay the more expensive shippment because the problem in christmas is not lightake, is hong kong post that takes an eternity to ship the packages, I ordered on october and still don't have my order, but ordered on december and paid the EMS shipping and it took 2 weeks to arrive, the other good thing is the customer support service is really good, I've been in contact with them since december because of my "lost" order and they are helping me out.


----------



## izovire (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess I'm the only one that hasn't ordered from lightake in this thread  But I have ordered inventory from a different location in China... it had free shipping and arrived about 87 days after purchase. 

As for my store I received a large flow of online customers during the holidays (something I hadn't experienced yet). So I became somewhat backed up myself and had to wait on the post office to open, wait for safer winter driving conditions, and also had a load of car troubles. It didn't take long to catch up, but I have a feeling in the near future I will need assistance taking care of online orders.


----------



## linkin182 (Jan 21, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> The $5 A-V you saw is the A-Vf, a later model. It's different from the A-V. Also there is a clone F-II that many people have mistakenly thought to be F-II. Just know that the F-II comes assembled and if it's disassembled in the picture, it's not an F-II.
> 
> Lightake is fine  They mess up orders once in a while but you can always contact them




if the non assembled fake F ii isint the F ii then what is is? Thanks


----------



## TimMc (Jan 23, 2011)

Shipping usually takes 4-10 days to Australia, based on past orders.

Lightake isn't the cheapest place to get cubes but it's certainly one of the most convenient sites for most foreigners.

Asking if you can trust Lightake here is like asking your girlfriend's ex-boyfriends if you can trust her. Some may have found their past experience with them pleasant while others didn't. Point being: it's difficult to say that they're trustworthy when you're going around their back and asking for the opinion of other people that you don't know.

I'll stop the analogy here. There are cheaper alternatives in China but there's always a certain degree of financial risk involved.

Tim.


----------

